# Eure hass/lieblings Gegner?



## Geige (18. Oktober 2008)

Hey leute,
Ich wollte mal frage welche klasse ihr spielt und welche klasse
da euer Lieblingsgegner und eure Hassgegner sind?
Also ich spiele den weißen löwen und meine lieblingsgegner sind Squiqtreiber und
Zauberinen!
Meine Hassgegner sind Schwarzorks auserkorener und Jünger des Kaihns!

mfg
geige


----------



## Myzrael (18. Oktober 2008)

habe eigentlich zunächst einmal einen Squigtreiba gespielt, hierbei waren eigentlich alle Casterklassen meine Lieblingsgegner. Leider war ich beinahe chancenlos gegen Hexenjäger (Weiße Löwen gingen eigentlich, waren nicht so das Problem).

Bin nun umgestiegen auf DoK und metzle nun mit Vorliebe Hexenjäger ab, einfach nur um mich zu rächen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele Chaosbarbar und kämpfe gegen alles gerne ausser tanks....


----------



## Evíga (18. Oktober 2008)

Schwertmeister. Lieblingsgegner: Hexenkriegerin; Hassgegner: Rest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fairrückt (18. Oktober 2008)

-Klasse; Sigmarpriester 

-Lieblingsgegner sind Squiqtreiber , Zeloten , Schamanen , Magus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Hassgegner; Jünger des Kaihns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUL555 (18. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiel nen Auserkorenen und meine Lieblingsgegner sind eigentlich alle die mir vor die Nase laufen, vorrausgesetzt sie kommen allein =)


----------



## Muhaha17 (18. Oktober 2008)

ich spiele Hexenjäger 

Lieblingsgegner sind alle die robe tragen 

Hassgegner sind alle tank klassen


----------



## Skullk (18. Oktober 2008)

Klasse : Hexenjaeger

Lieblingsgegner : Squigtreiba, Magus, Zauberin, Schamanen(im 1on1), Hexenkrieger
HASSgegner : Tanks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sir julius (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich spielen nen Hexenjäger und meine Lieblingsgegner sind Jünger des Khaine, Squigtreiber, Schamanen, Magi, und Chaosbarbaren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hassgegner sind Schwarzorks und Auserkorene... 

@Myzrael dein Char merk ich mir... *klingen wetz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nogard737 (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele Zauberin und hasse alle Gegner die in den Nahkampf gehn...
Einfach no chance
Als Auserkorener metzel ich alles weg, solange ich nen heal bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (18. Oktober 2008)

Nogard737 schrieb:


> Spiele Zauberin und hasse alle Gegner die in den Nahkampf gehn...
> Einfach no chance
> Als Auserkorener metzel ich alles weg, solange ich nen heal bekomme
> 
> ...



lol jede klasse schnetzelt alles weg mit heal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (18. Oktober 2008)

Myzrael schrieb:


> habe eigentlich zunächst einmal einen Squigtreiba gespielt, hierbei waren eigentlich alle Casterklassen meine Lieblingsgegner. Leider war ich beinahe chancenlos gegen Hexenjäger (Weiße Löwen gingen eigentlich, waren nicht so das Problem).
> 
> Bin nun umgestiegen auf DoK und metzle nun mit Vorliebe Hexenjäger ab, einfach nur um mich zu rächen.
> 
> ...




Phaaahh! Jünger des Khaine und metzeln... Ohne Deinen Heal würdest Du innerhalb von Sekunden im Staub liegen.
Hexenjäger die sich von dir abmetzeln lassen, haben den Titel gar nicht verdient.

"Du bist schuldig!"


----------



## Alrilin (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele eine Erzmagierin
Lieblingsgegner (wenn einzeln): gute Frage.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube Squigtreiber
Hassgegner: Jünger des Khaine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streuneralex (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele nen Schamanen.

Lieblingsgegner: Weißer Löwe, Eisenbrecher, Sigmarpriester, Maschinisten, Schwertmeister.

Mich nerven: Hexenjäger

Grüsse


----------



## texus19 (18. Oktober 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Phaaahh! Jünger des Khaine und metzeln... Ohne Deinen Heal würdest Du innerhalb von Sekunden im Staub liegen.
> Hexenjäger die sich von dir abmetzeln lassen, haben den Titel gar nicht verdient.
> 
> "Du bist schuldig!"



Pah so Idioten wie dich schnetzeln doch eh alle


----------



## Epimetheus (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele Zauberer

Lieblingsgegner: Alles was sich auf Maxrange aufhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hassgegner: Alles was an mir hängt, obwohl ich Maschinisten übel finde da der Nah und Ferndmg macht.


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2008)

_Ich : Schamane 

Hassgegner : Hexenjäger(innen) / Eisenbrecher(innen) - obwohl , die eigentlich nur wenn sie in der Masse auftreten , sonst komm ich ganz gut davon.

Gut , hab erst neu angefangen und bin LvL 10 - aber im T1 hauen die mich ordentlich runter :-/


Lieblingsgegner : Eigentlich alle Nichtheilercaster , besonders Feuermagier mit dem Skill einer Scheibe Toastbrot._


----------



## Sharbtur (18. Oktober 2008)

Zocke nen DoK und habe im 1on1 keine Probleme mit irgendeiner Klasse...
Meine Vorliebe stellen Feuerzauberer und Hexenjäger da..
Hassgegner hmm ... am ehesten kämen glaub ich Schwertmeister in Frage wegen dem ständigen absobieren , aber auf kurz oder lang trotzdem leicht zu killen , weil ich deren dmg-output mit links wegheile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (18. Oktober 2008)

bin ein schattenkrieger und mein erzfeind nr. 1 ist ein chaosbarbar... nicht nur wegen dem WAR-intro (schattenkrieger vs chaosbarbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
die nerven halt einfach ab, wie fast alle nahkämpfer, wenn du nur noch im nahkampf bist und keine pfeile schießen kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja, und mein lieblingsopfer sind eigentlich alle zauber-klassen, weil die nix aushalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin hauptberuflich Hexenjäger und meine Hobbies sind "die heilige Inquisition", "Hexenfeuer", "Ketzer jagen" und "foltern".
Ich mag: Schamanen, Zauberer, Jünger des Khaine 
Ich mag nicht: Zeloten und alles plattentragende Volk


----------



## Immortalis (18. Oktober 2008)

chaosbarbar seit der beta<33 hassgegner:sigmarpriester.-.-*


----------



## Night falls (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele Schwarzork und meine Lieblingsgegner sind:

-Feuerzauberer
-Weiße Löwen
-Hexenjäger
-Maschinisten
-Schattenkrieger (!!!)
-Feuerzauberer (!!!)

Meine Hassgegner sind:

Tanks und Healer... Tanks krieg ich zwar meistens klein aber es dauert Jahre T_T


----------



## Ollivan (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel nen Runenpriester, ehrlichgesagt keine besonderen Lieblingsgegner, weil ich eher guck, dass meine Leute am Leben bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eindeutiger Hassgegner: Hexenkriegerinnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ramsleier (18. Oktober 2008)

bin weisser löwe und hasse sämtliche tankklassen^^ gegen die habe ich überhaupt keine chance. lieben tu ich hingegen zauberer und squigtreiber, die sind wie futter auf dem serviertablette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigChef (18. Oktober 2008)

Meine Klasse: Squigtreiba

Hassgegner: HEXENJÄGER!!!!111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lieblingsgegner: Schattenkrieger


----------



## Jurakwasoy (18. Oktober 2008)

ich spiele ienen Barbaren
Liblingsgegner: Feuermagier
Hassgegner:Sigmapriester


----------



## Shamaniko (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele einen Runenpriester...

Hass Gegner sind so gut wie alle xD... aber besonderst Squigtreiber -.-


----------



## Sethek (18. Oktober 2008)

- Magus

Lieblingsopfer: Gegnerpulks, die mich übersehen
Hassgegner: Alles einzeln rumstehende, bevorzugt alles, das den Magus wegen rift als firsttarget erkennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hobbies: Mit dem Unaussprechlichen auf Du und Du sein, Beach Boys, Stoffhemden mit Metallfarbe anmalen

 - Auserkorener mit Salzenmünder Wirtshaustür (sprich: *riesigem* Schild)

Lieblingsopfer: Hexenjäger, weiße Löwen, andere tanks, Feuerzauberer (Ich liebe das "plonk"-Geräusch, wenn diverses hochentzündliches harmlos an der Tür abtropft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Hassgegner: Maschinist, Sigmarpriester, Amseln, Ratten, die Dämonen beim Flugmeister in der unvermeidlichen Stadt
Hobbies: Im Weg stehen, Football, mich selbst klonen und mir an jeder Ecke begegnen

 - Zelot

Lieblingsopfer: Amseln, Ratten
Hassgegner: Erzmagier, Runenpriester (beide wegen dem 24-h-disconnect), Hexenjäger, weiße Löwen, Feuerzauberer
Hobbies: Karneval, Schauspielerei (v.a. Stücke von Shakespeare), Ornithologie


----------



## Sam28 (18. Oktober 2008)

Mit meiner Erzmagierin mag ich alle Feinde die es schaffen sich von meinem Mini dots killen zu lassen wenn ich mal Zeit dazu habe, und das ist nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Hexenjäger und Schattenkrieger gehe ich immer gerne auf Dunkelelfen, Reihenfolge Zauberinnen, Hexenkriegerinnen und noch die Jünger des Khaine. Männliche Dunkelelfen halte ich für ein Gerücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---Neo--- (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele einen Zeloten, meine Lieblingsgegner sind eigentlich alle Arten von Tanks, weil man sich gegen diese gut hoch heilen kann. Hassgegner naja, würd ganz klar sagen Hexenjäger, die kommen um die Tanks rum werden also selten durch die vorderen Reihen aufgehalten und machen dann gut dmg. Und vielleicht noch Feuerzauberer, weil sie einfach nur böse dmg machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oníshanu (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele nen Hexenjäger

Lieblingsgegner:Alles mit wenig Rüstung

Hassgegner: Jünger und Schwarzorks


----------



## LoC_Ruin (18. Oktober 2008)

Am meisten probleme habe ich mit Tanks, und Feuermagier, die mit ihren dummen Feuerkäfigen


----------



## kekei (18. Oktober 2008)

spiele Schwarzork:

Lieblingsgegner:Alles bis auf Healer...
Hassgegner: 3 mal dürft ihr raten^^

und Jünger:

Lieblingsgegner:Nahkämpfer!!! (vor allem die mit ihren hässlichen Löwen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Die die immer mitm Bogen unterwegs sind (fällt grad der Name nicht ein)...aber Maschinisten gehen auch noch klar.
Hassgegner: Alles was sich in irgendeiner Weise heilen kann und andere Zauberer...


----------



## Elbaroma (18. Oktober 2008)

spiele nen zeloten

lieblingsgegner im 1on1:

- feuerzauberer

im prinzip heil ich aber eigentlich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hassgegner:

- sigmarpriester ... (hatte mal im rvr nen 5 minütigen kampf mit einem ... haben uns dauernd hochgeheilt. nach den 5 minuten haben wir beide aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Neradox (18. Oktober 2008)

<- Schamane

Lieblingsgegner: Zeloten und Erzmagier... da machen 1on1 richtig Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hassgegner: Der Rest... aber besonders diese hässlichen SIGMARPRIESTER! Ich kann sie nicht ab >.<


----------



## Bibl88k (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele nen Squigtreiba.

Lieblingsgegner:
Alle Range-Opfer

Hassgegner:
Alle Close-Combat-Typen die mir zu nahe kommen, obwohl ich die auch recht schnell wieder loswerde. o_Ò


----------



## shartas (18. Oktober 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> <- Schamane
> 
> Lieblingsgegner: Zeloten und Erzmagier... da machen 1on1 richtig Spass
> 
> ...


?? du kämpfst als schamane gegen zeloten???


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele Schattenkrieger 

Lieblingsgegner: Treiber,und alles was zaubern kann, mit dem kaine typen ists zwar n bisle kompliziert seine stärke nimt aber spürbar mit den höheren leveln ab.

Hassgegner: Tanks, diewerse healer tanks knack ich dann auch noch mit meiner dollen combo das sie bestimmte pfeile alle resistenzen umgehen ( ich spiele mit dem gedanken mich panzerknacker zu nennen ),leider brauchts dafür aber noch einen meisterschaftspunkt

Ps An die Treiber fordert bloss keinen SK hinaus wenn ihr ihn mit eurer uzi für arme angreift wir haben ne bessere in diesem sinne seid gespickt von pfeilen leute


----------



## Pheselo (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele Chaosbarbaren (als neustes meinen Alten ^^). Meine Lieblingsgegner sind Heiler (am allerliebsten Runenpriester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Feuermagier. Und sonst eigentlich metzle ich gerne ALLES!!! (ausser Tanks) ^^


----------



## Imar (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele alles Zwergische

Lieblingsgegner: Orks
Hassgegner: Hochelfen, weil ich die nicht angreifen kann :/


----------



## Auej (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiele nen Erzmagier

und was ich wirklich hasse sind Hexenkriegerinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (18. Oktober 2008)

als zelot sind meine hassgegner: teamkameraden die nach heal schreien während mir ein battalion hexenjäger den scheiterhaufen bereitet

als zauberer: immer noch die brennstäbe der Hexenjäger

als Jünger: alles was im rudel auftritt


----------



## Kakeshi (19. Oktober 2008)

Spiele Schattenkrieger

Lieblingsgegner: Squiegtreiba (für mich die einfachsten... bogen macht imo mehr schaden als bei den und ich kann in den nahkampf ziehen und der treiba ist recht hilflos), healer (wobei das manchmal auch anders aussehen kann)

Hassgegner: Tanks nahkampf DDler (mal ehrlich... der schattenkrieger kann im nahkampf einfach nichts)

neutral: Zauberer.. ist da immer unterschiedlich ^^


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele einen Zeloten und finde Schamanen klasse, die sich zur Abwechslung mal aufs Heilen konzentrieren und mich so dabei unterstützen, die Gruppe am Leben zu erhalten. 

Was ich garnicht mag, sind die Feuermagier. Man steht in der letzten Reihe, die DDs sind vorne in den Nahkampf verwickelt, man heilt gemütlich vor sich hin und auf einmal kommt von irgendwo da vorne ein Feuerball (oder auch drei... -.-) auf einen zugeflogen. Und die machen aber auch einen Schaden die Typen...











Mimimimimimi...


----------



## rEdiC (19. Oktober 2008)

Schamane
Hassgegner: Hexenjäger


----------



## Iodun (19. Oktober 2008)

Hassgegner: keine ausser das der sigmar ziemlich lange nicht umfallen will

Lieblingsgegner : Runenpriester und das Elfenheilerdingsi (die müssen einfach sterben damit man gewinnt)

egentlich kann alles kommen und ich versuch das in den Boden zu rammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbaliser (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich Hasse Hexenkriegerinnen!


----------



## Ascían (19. Oktober 2008)

Klasse: Schattenkrieger

Lieblingsgegner: Zauberin, Treiba, Schami, Hexenkriegerin, Zelot

Hassgegner: Chosen, Blackorc, Jünger (!!11elf), Marauder


----------



## Carimba (19. Oktober 2008)

Shamane
Hassgegner: Hexenjäger und Tanks die an einem kleben
Lieblinge: Feuermagier, Löwen & die Schattendingens mit dem Bogen.

Jünger
Hassgegner: Tanks und alles was mehr als ZWEI ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lieblinge: Hexenjäger, generell alles was Roben und mittlere Rüssis trägt.

Schwarzork
Hassgegner: Feuermagier (diese blöden Käfige aus denen ich nur alle minute einmal ausbrechen kann)
Lieblinge: Allet was sich mir bietet, bevorzugt aber Hexenjäger die es sinnloserweise tatsächlich wagen sich an meinen hintern zu setzen.


----------



## Solmyr62 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ein Weißer Löwe.

Am liebsten haue ich Stoffel und Hexen (die ganz besonders, da sie unseren Stoffels an die Wäsche wollen). Die klappen unter inbrüstigen Stöhnen schön schnell zusammen.

Meiden tue ich Tanks. Verschwende an denen zu viel Zeit, da sie zu viel aushalten. Machen mir aber auch keine Sorgen, da sie mir nur wenig Schaden zufügen können.

Ach ja: Mein Löwe mag Zauberer. Ich suche dem einen aus und flüstere ihm dann ins Ohr: "Geh mal zu dem Onkel auf dem Teller da drüben! Der möchte mit dir spielen." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (19. Oktober 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> Ich wollte mal frage welche klasse ihr spielt und welche klasse
> da euer Lieblingsgegner und eure Hassgegner sind?
> Also ich spiele den weißen löwen und meine lieblingsgegner sind Squiqtreiber und
> ...



Ich spiel Jünger, hasse euch alle und lieb nur mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, also ich mag am liebsten Gegner die sich auch mal auf ein 1vs1 einlassen und nicht immer erst warten bis 5 seiner Freunde mitangerannt kommen.
Dabei isses mir völlig egal wer vor mir steht.
So sieht man am besten wo die eigenen Grenzen sind.

Ps: Möge Khaine dich für deine Rechtschreibfehler in seinem Namen verfluchen!! ^^


----------



## Ennart (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ein Sigmarpriester.

Lieblingsgegner: alle, vorallem Jünger. Sich stundenlang aufs Maul Hauen und keiner fällt ist lustig.

Hausgegner: Zauberer wenn ich noch nicht dran stehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Ennart


----------



## Callmedeir (19. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkriegerin:
Hass: Feuermagier, Alles was plätte trägt vorallem Stumpnz
Lieblingsgenger: Feuermagier die fallen so schnell um, alles was hinten steht und sich in sicherheit fühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schattenkrieger:
Hass: Hexenkriegerinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lieblingsgegner: Alle, meistens die heiler die irgendwo anner ecke stehen und sich wundern warum se dauernt schaden bekommen.
Tanks die auf einmal einen freiflug über die klippen oder in die Lava gewonnen haben wenn meine Moralfähigkeit gerade ready ist wenn se mir ihr schwert präsentieren. da gibts n n nettes Makro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /taunt -> Moral kicken -> Wave
Daraufhin werd die nexten 10min SZ von denen dann verfolgt sehr spassig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele eine Eisenbrecherin.

Meine Hassgegner: Alle die von mir davonlaufen.

Meine Lieblingsgegner: Alle die stehn bleiben. Gegen andere Tanks könnte ich Stundenlang kloppen. ^^

Naja, ist schwer zu erkennen, wer wircklich verhasst oder beliebt ist bei mir. Da ich kaum wahrnehme wer hier an meiner Rüstung kratzt.
OK, die einzige Ausnahme ist es, wenn ICH (wie ich so eben gelesen habe) nen Freiflug über eine Klippe geschenkt bekomme. Da kratzt man sich nach der
Kometenänhlichen Anflug und Landung nicht lange den Kopf. ;-)


----------



## SwOo (19. Oktober 2008)

runenpriest

lieblingsgegner : Jünger des Kains, ich bekomme sie zwar nicht down sie mich aber auch nicht 

hassgegner: Hexenkriegerin sind nervig aber wenn alle cds runter sind auch kein problem den schaden wegzuheilen

wenn man alleine steht sind lle gegner schwer als heiler da man sich nur gegen heilen kann und hoffen muss das die moral bei den leuten auf cd ist, sonst wirds eng


----------



## Morwing (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele Feuermagier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hassgegner:
Gar nicht leiden kann ich diese Squiqtreiber, wenn die mich auf den Kiecker haben ist mir der Friedhof so gut wie sicher.
Und falls ich mich auf eine Auseinandersetzung einlasse, heilen die sich bei 20%´wieder hoch. Könnnte da in die Tastatur beisen. Und dieser grüne Strahl, der geht sogar durch Wände.....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Lieblingsgegner:
Tanks die auf meinen Heiler losrennen sind schon bei Ankunft auf 60%. Und wenn der Heiler dann mitspielt segnen sie, nach einer kurzen Verweildauer im Feuerkäfig, das Zeitliche. 
Nach einer Weile seh ich sie schon wieder anstampfen, wohl direkt vom Friedhof. Hasserfüllt! Und das Spiel wiederholt sich.

Ja diese kleinen heilenden Zwerge. Die mag ich richtig gern. Die sind so Knuffig. An die geht mir keiner!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miamoto (19. Oktober 2008)

Gobos vor sich herdreschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich schleich mich Inkognito an so ein kleinen grünen Kollegen ran, dann unerwartete Anklage und brenne Ketzer. Prompt fangen, die kleinen Dinger an vor mir wegzurennen und erleidet weiteren schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Hassgegner sind Hexenkriegerinnen, die einzigen die mich unerwartet innerhalb von 2,3 Sekunden down kriegen.


----------



## Lowallyn (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich, ein Schattenkrieger aus dem untergegangenen Nagarythe habe als Lieblings und Hassgegner nur meine Elenden dunklen Vettern. Alles andere ist nur ein weiterer unbedeutender Gegner auf unserem Weg diese abtrünnigen Wesen zu töten.


----------



## Depak (19. Oktober 2008)

Spiele: Feuerzauberer

Lieblingsfeinde: Jünger des Khaine, Schamanen, Zauberer, Magi, Chosen, Chaosbarbaren

Hassfeinde: Schwarzorkse, Zeloten, Squigtreiba, Hexenkriegerinnen


----------



## MrHaNf (19. Oktober 2008)

klasse: zauberer
lieblingsfeind: schattenkrieger, feuerzauberer, sigmarpriester, weiße löwen, tanks die man kiten kann
hassgegner: eindeutig HEXENJÄGER


----------



## Xenrus (19. Oktober 2008)

Spiele jetzt Feuermagier

Lieblingsgegner: Zeloten, Schamanen, Zauberer

Hassgegner: Hexenkriegerinnen, Chaosbarbaren


----------



## _zorni_ (19. Oktober 2008)

Spiele nen Schwertmeister.

Lieblingsgegner: Schamanen, Hexenkriegrinnen, Zeloten, Squigtreiba

Hassgegner: Schwarzorks.


----------



## BeeFore (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 

Ich habe erst einen Zeloten gespielt und spiele jetzt einen Runenpriester, da die Ordnung so unterbevölkert war. 

Ich spiele den Runenpriester als Vollheiler ohne auch nur einen Punkt in +int investiert zu haben. Demnach gestalten sich kämpfe bei mir doch als recht knifflig, da ich einfach keinen Schaden mache. :-D

Ich glaube das jede Schadensklasse meine Hassklasse ist. ^_^

LG


----------



## Tankrusher (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich Hexenkriegerin(imo 30), bis level 22-24 im Dreh hatte ich mit vielen Gegnern probs,
aber jetzt hab ich nur noch mit Tanks probs denen weich ich immer aus wenn es geht.
Und wenn ich da so lese das Heiler mein Dmg wegheilen, hm dann frag ich mich warum das keiner Schafft bei mir.Warscheinlich dann alle auf Dmg geskillt oder wie?
Lieblingsgegner: Alle 
Hassgegner: Tanks, Feuermage wenn sie Zeit zum Casten haben.


----------



## Eyatrian (19. Oktober 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Phaaahh! Jünger des Khaine und metzeln... Ohne Deinen Heal würdest Du innerhalb von Sekunden im Staub liegen.




tja aber der heal gehört halt zum jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kannst genauso net sagen ohne seinen löwen oder squig wären die jeweiligen klassen nicht so stark,
weil sie einfach zur klasse gehören !


----------



## Katzendruide (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Weißer Löwe und liebe es einen Zauberer, Magus, Squiqtreiber und Hexenkriegerin weil ich die eigentlich immer besiege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch Barbar mag ich weil es da schon eine Herausforderung ist.
Was ich aber hasse sind diese Kühlschränke Orks , Auserkorener und Jünger der Khaine.


----------



## gz2k (19. Oktober 2008)

hat eigentlich der sigmar ne echte counterklasse gegen die er ins gras beisst? ab level 20 wohl eher kaum oder


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (19. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich mag nix, weil ich heile xD


aber mit meiner Feuerzauberin mag ich alles was gern im haufen steht <3 aoe <3




und mit meiner schattenkriegerin alle stoffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (19. Oktober 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> hat eigentlich der sigmar ne echte counterklasse gegen die er ins gras beisst? ab level 20 wohl eher kaum oder



Öhm...also Hexenkriegerinnen sind bestimmt nicht leicht, wenn sie den Sigmarpriester ohne pre-hot ausm stealth erwischen - und Chaosbarbaren mit Wildheitskillung (die mit den lustigen -75% auf Heileffekte und +25% chance, Heileffekten zu widerstehen) vermöbeln Sigmarpriester wirklich böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (19. Oktober 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> hat eigentlich der sigmar ne echte counterklasse gegen die er ins gras beisst? ab level 20 wohl eher kaum oder




doch viele sogar. nen Ordentlicher barbar zB. ich mag die mit meiner nicht ^^ gute hexenkrieger sind auch böse, denn irgendwann sind die healessenzen weg.

oder alles was gut was aushält und je nach resis sind zauberer auch doof.


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. Oktober 2008)

Klasse: Maschinist
Ich kille mit vorlieben:Fernkämpfer ;Chaosbarbaren
Ich hasse:Jünger des K. ;Schwarzorks


----------



## Darkian (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich liebe ja die Schwertmeister die, wenn ich sie mim Griff der Angst gefesselt hab ihre äxte werfen^^ (spiele Zauberer)

Als Caster hasse ich natürlich die hexenjäger sonst mag ich eigentlich alle^^


----------



## FJKO (19. Oktober 2008)

ich auserkorener , auf dmg geskillt

schaffe es eigentlich im 1 vs 1 gegen jeden bei denn heilern und tanks dauert es nu länger

für alle die nun sagen das geht gar nicht das ein tank einen heiler schaft ,sag ich nur das der auserkorene eine fähigkeit hat die aktionspunkte klaut und mit entsprechender taktik diese mir gibt ,
wodurch ich diese fähigkeit dauerthaft benutzen kann und ohne ap kann es sich nur schwer heilen.



Nja hass gegner vllt firemages die machen immer so viele effekte und wenn einen mehrere gleichzeitig angreifen ist ende


achja noch ne hass klasse ist der maschiniest wegen dem bug mit dem Turm der dann dauert seinen sound von sich gibt >.<


----------



## Topsecret (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Erzmagierin, ich liebe alle, solange sie alleine kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die einzigsten die bissle nerven sind die Jünger , aber je nach Technik, auch kein Problem, es lebe das Dauerhochheilen ^^

Gruß


----------



## -Sar- (19. Oktober 2008)

moin, ich spiel nen schamanen ausschließlich als heiler. meine hassgegner sind hexenjäger und feuermagier. wenn man nicht über genügend lebenspunkte verfügt kann man da recht schnell drauß gehen.


----------



## Rickrolled (19. Oktober 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> hat eigentlich der sigmar ne echte counterklasse gegen die er ins gras beisst? ab level 20 wohl eher kaum oder



theoretisch alles was viel dmg macht und/oder heilung % debuffen kann, sobald nicht mehr gegengeheilt werden kann liegt er...
Selbe beim Jünger.


----------



## Neradox (19. Oktober 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> ?? du kämpfst als schamane gegen zeloten???



Omg da hab ich ja wieder eine Scheiße zusammengeschrieben... ich meine Runenpriester.
Das kommt, weil ich vor dem Post einen Feuerzauberer getwinkt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thip (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele einen Schattenkrieger geskillt auf Geplänkel.

Töte gerne: Zeloten,Schamanen,Zauberin, Squigtreiber und alles was auf einem Haufen steht xD

Tötet mich gerne: Ich bin ein unglaublicher Magnet auf Hexenkriegerinnen, egal ob neben mir heiler stehen die gehen immer auf mich-.-


----------



## Kranak90 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele einen Auserkorenen und bin auf den einzig richtigen weg, nämlich den des tankens geskilled.

Meine Lieblingsgegner: Hexenjäger. Die sterben immer schön schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Hassgegner: Feuerzauberer. Diese verdammten Feuerkäfige können ganz schön nervig sein.
                            Eisenbrecher. Sie halten verdammt viel aus können einen bis zum nächsten Planeten kicken.


----------



## Blah (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hasse die Heiler, Zeloten und Schamane, weil sie immer davon laufen, sich heilen und zu ihrer Fraktion rennen.

Mein Lieblingsgegner ist der Magus mit der Disc of Tzeentch.


----------



## Mioga (21. Oktober 2008)

hmm also mit meiner zauberin hasse ich einfach alles was gehealt wird und dabei nicht down geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles was keinen heal bekommt hingegen ist in der regel sehr schnell down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beimeinem chaos barb sieht das leicht anders aus
meine lieblingsgegner sind da feuermagier und healer, (manchmal auch schattenkrieger) alles andere wird, solang eben erwähnte gegner vorhanden, ignoriert - seh es nicht als aufgabe eines c.barbs seine zeit mit tanks zu verschwenden während die feuerzauberer dahinter die gruppe zerlegen^^
hass gegner sind hingegen einzig und allein so genannte "dämätsch schamanen" oder "dämätsch zeloten" (will das grad nicht näher erleutern)


----------



## Aixem (21. Oktober 2008)

Feuerzauberer 

- Lieblingsgegner mit Heiler im Rücken ALLES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Lieblingsgegner ohne Heiler im Rücken NICHTS man kommt eventuell gegen ne Sorc an..... /ja so Imba sind wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Hassgegner die Hexenkriegerin aber auch nur ohne guten Heiler im Rücken !


----------



## painINprogress (21. Oktober 2008)

Mioga schrieb:


> hmm also mit meiner zauberin hasse ich einfach alles was gehealt wird und dabei nicht down geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joah so seh ich das auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur das ich n Schwarzork spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (21. Oktober 2008)

Zelot

Lieblingsgegner: Eisenbrecher, Sigmarpriester, Runenpriester. 

Eisenbrecher weil sie nicht viel schaden machen und es lustig aussieht wenn sie planlos hintereinem herrennen ohne zu merken das ihre heiler hinten verrecken ^^

Sigmarpriester: der einkommende schaden ist leicht wegzuheilen, und nach einigen minuten vergeht ihnen die lust auf einem Rumzuprügeln und sie gehen weg ^^ (ist mir schon sehr oft im 1vs1 im open RvR passiert ^^)

Runenpriester: Ist das gegenstück zu meiner Klasse sprich ist leicht vorrauszudenken was er mahen wird ^^.

Hassgegner: Alles was mehr Schaden anrichtet als ich gegenheilen kann.


----------



## Náyla. (21. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, ich habe noch keine richtigen Hassgegner im 1v1, weil ich eigentlich immer in Gruppen RvR betreibe. Aber bei mir steigt so langsam ein Hass auf Dunkelelf Zauberinnen und deren übertrieben hohen Schadensoutput.


----------



## Kallez (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Schwertmeister und ich töte mit meinem Zweihänder am liebsten Monster mit *grüner* Hautfarbe.


----------



## Spyme (21. Oktober 2008)

Me: Eisenbrecher

Da ich mit dem eine komplett andere Spielweise an den Tag lege (Durchgang im Mourkain versperren, in die Heiler chargen, eigene Heiler Addfrei machen) habe ich nicht wirklich Probleme mit irgend nem Char. Durch die Deff Skillung verliert nach nem Shieldbash jede Klasse ihre Defensivfähigkeiten.
Allerdings muss ich ein wenig weinen, wenn ich sehe das ein Level 6 Stoffie 500er Crits raushaut und ich mit Level 19 gerade mal 160 Styled mit Schild.

P.S: Am liebsten haue ich aber Schamanen / Squigtreiba weil die so schön quieken beim hauen. (Schonmal jemand im Kampf bemerkt das die einen "Schwachkopf" nennen nachdem sie evaded / dodged sind^^)


----------



## zadros (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich selbst bin Zelot auf Gruppenheilung geeicht

Meine Hassgegner: Alles was mich rupted
Meine Lieblingsgegner: All diejenigen, die von meinen treuen Gefährten niedergemetzelt werden!

so long,
zad


----------



## Taroliln (21. Oktober 2008)

<---- Firemage

lieblingsgegner: hauptsächlich kleine schamanen, aber eigentlich alles sobald ich heal habe...

Hassgegner: Alle Nahkämpfer die schneller an mir dran sin als dass ich sie down habe....


----------



## Vakeros (21. Oktober 2008)

Hexenjäger
lieblingsgegner: schamanen und squigtreiber
hassgegner: tank


----------



## Long_Wolf (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich : Schwarzork

Lieblingsgegner : Nahkämpfer

Hassgegner : Fernkämpfer

P.S. ganz besonders hasse ich...(Trommelwirbel)

Platz 1 : Maschinisten (Stacheldraht + Geschütz das mich weiter zerlöchert) 

Platz 2 : Feuermagier (Feuerkäfig, und schon will er wieder testen wie gut ein Schwarzork brennt, die sind SCHWER BRENNBAR VERDAMMT) 

Platz 3 :  Schattenkrieger (wirbelnde Bolzen, aber zumindest rennen die dann meist nur weg und zerkratzen meine Rüstung nicht weiter XD)


----------



## Phunkydrumm (21. Oktober 2008)

Zelot (Helmgard)

Hass: Alle die "Sinnlos" im Eingang rumstehen  nichts machen  als Heiler 0 Heal/ 0Damage

Liebl.: alle  die Freude am  RVR haben


----------



## Deathcrusher (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele einen Zeloten (aktuell Stufe 26)

Lieblingsgegner : Alles was nur wenig Hp hat. Ansonsten greife ich eher nicht an sondern heile was das Zeug hält.
                         Im Open PvP bzw 1 on 1 bevorzuge ich Gegnerische Tanks. Die nerv ich dann mit meiner Mischung aus Selbstheilung und wenig Schaden bis
                         sie lieber abhauen als langsam und qualvoll zu sterben.

Hassgegner: Diese verdammten Hexenjäger. Diese nervigen Sigmarpriester. Das nervige Pet vom weisen Löwen.
                   Aber mein absoluter Favourit unter den Hassklassen, ist der Eisenbrecher in Tor Androc mit seinem Kick in die Lava.


----------



## jarrod (21. Oktober 2008)

<<< Magus

Ich mag alle Klassen, die meinen der Magus wär ein Opfer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (21. Oktober 2008)

Me Jünger des Khain

Lieblingsgegner:Heiler alle Fernkämpfer(liegt aber auch daran das ich im Assi von einem Hexenkrieger laufe)

No go:Tanks



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (21. Oktober 2008)

Schattenkrieger 

Ich mag :
Tanks die ich solange kitte bis mein rüchstoss aufgeladen ist und sie dann in die Lave bolze^^
Natürlich alle Stoffies und die gegen Klasse die Treiber (sie meinen immer mit ihrer kleinen uzi auf mich zu zielen tja machste nix wenn sie wieder in die Lave fallen XD)

Ich hasse:
Tanks die sich net kitten lassen.
Dann natürlich den Jünger ( an alle die Jünger werden mit nem Level nicht mehr sooo stark also schon im T3 sind sie lange nicht mehr so stark wi im t2 (mit ausnahmen natürlich ))

Ich sehe mich auch als Magnet aber vorallem von Tanks^^ warum weis ich net


----------



## Myzrael (21. Oktober 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Phaaahh! Jünger des Khaine und metzeln... Ohne Deinen Heal würdest Du innerhalb von Sekunden im Staub liegen.
> Hexenjäger die sich von dir abmetzeln lassen, haben den Titel gar nicht verdient.
> 
> "Du bist schuldig!"



Aber genau das ist es ja, ich habe den heal, und du nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@ sir julius: Allzeit bereit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robby1234 (21. Oktober 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> hat eigentlich der sigmar ne echte counterklasse gegen die er ins gras beisst? ab level 20 wohl eher kaum oder



Genauso wie jede Klasse die nicht dicke Rüstung trägt Hexenkriegerinnen ... 
Wenn mich eine zuerst aus dem Stealth erwischt brauch ich Heal von außen um zu überleben, genauso wie jeder Stoffie (und selbst dann kratzt der meistens noch ab)  -.-

ATM finde ich irgendwie Hexenjäger und Hexenkriegerinnen zu krass, klar sollen sie DMG austeilen und wenig aushalten.
Aber wenn ich mit mittlerer Rüssi manchmal nach 5 sek im Dreck liege, finde ich das doch ein wenig übertrieben.


----------



## DefenderX (22. Oktober 2008)

Mein seltsamster Gegner:


----------



## batz0r (22. Oktober 2008)

bin SW

Lieblingsopf0r: Magus + Grünhäute
Angstgegner: Dunkelelfen-Zauberin *zitter*

Lieblingspartner: WRRRRCH HUNTTTAAAAA


----------



## Cirdaan (22. Oktober 2008)

Hass: Alles was angerannt kommt und wenn es eng wird wieder wegrennt
Liebling: Alles was stehen bleibt, kämpft und stibt (ich mag mich ganz arg :-))


----------



## Kamui Shiro (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele Eine Zelotin und eine weiße löwin beide um  die 25.

Mitder zelotin ist mein lieblingsgegenerder weiße Löwe 
und mit der weißen Löwin die Zelotin.

Warum´? Konkurrenz ausmerzen^^

Angstgegner. habe ich nicht wirklich einen aber würde mal 
Eisenbrecher und Feuerzauberer sagen


----------



## Elindir (22. Oktober 2008)

In Schlachtfelder sind meine Hass-Gegner, Weisser Löwe und Hexenjäger! Wenn man so einen am Arsch hat, ist man als Zauberin fast instant Tot...

Lieblingsgegner.... Eigentlich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollange ich in ruhe AE dmg machen kann ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## gw1200 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mein Main ist Schwarzork, Deff-Tank

Lieblingsgegner: Hexenjäger, die hopsen immer so schön in der Gegend rum, müssen aber wieder rankommen
Hassgegner: eigentlich keine Klasse, ausser die, die weglaufen schwitz....


----------



## Beowolf82 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich selber spiele einen Chaosbarbaren auf Ehrengrad.

Hassgegner sind für mich Feuerzauberer. Erst muss ich an die ran und wenn ich da bin bin ich eh fast Tot und wenn ich nicht gerade ab dann schneller bin als er / sie hat sich das ganz schnell für mich erledigt. Ausserdem hasse ich die Leute die ankommen, auf die Mütze bekommen und dann rennen gehen. Sterbt doch endlich mal mit Ehre!

Lieblingsgegner: Heiler, die sterben so schnell und natürlich alle anderen, die ehrenvoll kämpfen. Auch wenn ich dabei im Dreck landen sollte.


----------



## Twibble (22. Oktober 2008)

Feuermagier. Solange die crits und damage mitigation so derbe broken sind halten meine 8000 HP etwa 20 Sekunden.


----------



## mystral666 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Runenpriester.

*Lieblingsgegner*: Erzmagier, Sigmarpriester, Schamane, JdK (_weil die an meine Heilung nicht rankommen_)
*Hassgegner*: Andere Runenpriester, Zeloten (_aber ich bin meistens eh 1. Heiler im Szenario_)

/votefor Wälzereintrag 10.000.000 Heilung - Titel: Heiler aus Leidenschaft


----------



## burtonbullet (22. Oktober 2008)

Klasse: Weißer Löwe

Lieblingsgegner: Heiler hehe, Squitreiba und Caster

Hassgegner: Jünger des Khaine, Auserkorener, Black Ork, Hexenkriegerin-.-

LG


----------



## patrick02 (22. Oktober 2008)

ich spiele SigmarPriester Und verliere generrel gegen Tanks


----------



## Valtina (11. November 2008)

<<< Hexenkrieger, Zauberin, Zelotin, Jünger, Schami

Lieblings-/Hassgegner: Ordis     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharlaros (11. November 2008)

Jünger des Khaine:

(1vs.1)

Lieblingsgegner: 
Feuermagier: selbst mit meinem magernen Damage kein Ding, auf einen Schlag weggenuked bekommt er mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schwertmeister: dauert n bissel , aber haben kontinuierlich KEINE chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weisse Löwen: die sind putzig, einfach gar keine Chance wenn mans richtig angeht

Hassgegner:
Hexenjäger, die mich aufn falschen Fuss erwischen, wenn ich grad am hardcore heilen bin und nicht sofort wegkomme. 
Runenpriester: mein schaden geht nie über deren fähigkeit sich zu heilen hinaus, entweder mache ich hier grundliegend etwas falsch oder die sind alleine für mich nicht runterzubekommen, selten die chance gehabt das über zeit mal auszutesten

In Szenarien hasse ich besonders Maschinisten gepaart mit Feuermagiern. Gleich dannach kommen Eisenbrecher und Sigmarpriester


----------



## xaxoon (11. November 2008)

schon mal wem aufgefallen, daß der maschinist nie erwähnt wird? und wenn, dann nur als lieblingopfer. *keinem* kann er gefährlich werden. alle freuen sich auf ein opfer wenn *er *kommt. wo bitte, im schere stein prinzip steht denn der maschinist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke mal es wird zeit, daß sich mythic da mal schnell was gutes überlegt. oder wollen sie die klasse aus dem game haben? sind ja am besten weg. maschinisten gibts im high lvl bereich praktisch nicht mehr. nur noch ein paar leute tun sich das an.
die änderung am maschinisten im kommenden patch werden wohl kaum sehr viel helfen.oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (11. November 2008)

Klasse: unschwer zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieblingsgegner: alles was sich anzünden lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hrhrhr* (hier sei angemerkt, tanks am wenigsten...die brennen so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Hassgegner: hinter mir aufploppende WE's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  >.< , achja und barbaren sind auch nich so schick für mich wenn sie ersma dran sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ja das sind sie meistens).

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Erena (11. November 2008)

Klasse: Hexenkriegerin (darvor hexenjäger)

Lieblingsgegner: Alles heilende (leiden geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und halt hexenkrieger feuerzauberer etc

Hassgegner: Tanks wenn sie heilung bekommen XD


----------



## Sorzzara (11. November 2008)

Hassgegner: Melees der EIGENEN Fraktion, die mit 50% HP von der Front weg hinter mich rennen, obwohl sie an die 2-3 Leute problemlos umhauen könnten, wenn sie stattdessen vone blieben, und mich meine Arbeit machen lassen würden.

Tanks der EIGENEN Fraktion, die lieber die Sorc aus ihrer Gilde mit Guard belegen statt meiner einer (Healschamane)


----------



## MaRuLe (11. November 2008)

Feuermagier nerven eigentlich am meisten wenn man chosen spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Askaan (11. November 2008)

Bin BW
Hasse: Order Tanks, die overhealt werden und trotzdem nicht in die front rennen und mich sterben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lieblingsgegner: Alle, die mich unbemerkt rumzündeln lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (11. November 2008)

mystral666 schrieb:


> Ich bin Runenpriester.
> 
> *Lieblingsgegner*: Erzmagier, Sigmarpriester, Schamane, JdK (_weil die an meine Heilung nicht rankommen_)
> *Hassgegner*: Andere Runenpriester, Zeloten (_aber ich bin meistens eh 1. Heiler im Szenario_)
> ...



... dass du andere runenpriester als gegner bezeichnest, zeigt dass man sich nicht auf dich verlassen kann. und das ist das wichtigste für eienn heiler.

ich spiele einen schamanen.

meine hassgegner: hexenjäger, weisser löwe

lieblingsgegner: feuerzauberer, gegnerische heiler

mein twink ist ein barbar.

meine hassgegner: tanks (bin im moment noch nicht wildheit geskillt. ab dann wird sich das ändern)

meine lieblingsgegner: gegnerische melees, robenträger im allgemeinen, schattenkrieger


----------



## Gorboz (11. November 2008)

Also ich spiel neuerdings meinen Schattenkrieger ganz gern und mit dem hab ich eigentlich keine Probleme mit Squigtreibern, Zauberinnen, Magi und Konsorten.Die einzigen Gegner an die ich mich nicht rantraue sind momentan alle möglichen Tanks ^^
Mein Schwarzork ist auf Middenberge und da war ich noch nicht im PvP....leider - bald kommen ja endlich Servertrasnfers


----------



## Asaku (11. November 2008)

Ich spiele: Weißer Löwe [40]

Lieblings Gegner: Eigentlich alles aber vor allem Jünger des Khain (Heal Debuff ftw^^)

Hassgegner: Schwarzorks... die Kamaraden halten einfach zu viel aus -.- Bei Auserkorenen gehts eigentlich.


----------



## jmatix (11. November 2008)

spiele Zauberer
Lieblings Gegner sind Zergs die auf range ganz nah bei einander stehen ambesten alle 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mich übersehen.
Hass Gegner alle meele Klassen


----------



## CptPoloch (12. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> schon mal wem aufgefallen, daß der maschinist nie erwähnt wird? und wenn, dann nur als lieblingopfer. *keinem* kann er gefährlich werden. alle freuen sich auf ein opfer wenn *er *kommt. wo bitte, im schere stein prinzip steht denn der maschinist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hi,
ich selber spiel ein maschi (lvl 35) und bin ganz zufrieden damit. steh auch wie viele andere maschis meist ganz oben was den dmg angeht. vorallem mit dem scharfschützenpfad sucht man sich geschwind ein leicht angeschlagenes ziel, knallt ihm mit moralfähigkeit 2 (unerschütterlicher fokus)  in kombi zu ein paar skills ma binnen sekunden 3- wenns echt übel abgeht 4k raus wenn er dann nicht geheilt wird machen die dots den rest. schnappt euch ein kumpel der auch ein maschi hat und dann geht auf die jagd mit assisten, die stoffklassen sterben meist so schnell das selbst ein guter heiler es erst merkt was ihn trifft wenns zu spät ist.
gut im nahkampf siehts düster aus aber mit geschick und einsatz seiner fähigkeiten wie stacheldraht, erschütterungsgranate und geschütz sprengen kann man sogar noch die flucht vor einer hexenkriegerin schaffen.
der frustfaktor ist manchmal recht hoch beim maschinisten aber wenn man einmal den dreh raus hat feilt man nur noch an solo kills von heilern und zauberklassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja das kann der maschi xD weil er so schnell verflucht viel schaden machen kann ( 2300krit zur begrüssung sag ich nur). des weiteren kann man auch gut die eigenen heiler schützen indem man nahkämpfer lahmlegt mit entwaffnen, festsetzen oder betäuben. also kurz gesagt mit ein wenig geduld und geschick ists ne tolle klasse.

lieblings gegner: alles was weit weg steht, leichte rüssi trägt und schon angeschlagen ist (ca 70% hp)

hass gegner: HEXENKRIEGERIN, JÜNGER DES KHAINE

p.s. freu mich schon auf den kommenden patch, dann mach ich noch mehr aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (12. November 2008)

Hmm..als Feuerzauberer sind meine Hassgegner eindeutig Hexenkriegerinnen...wenn ich sie nicht zuerst sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieblingsgegner sind alle, die nicht soo viel aushalten und dann auch noch geheilt werden. Durch meinen supi dot kriegen die Heiler dann auch noch was ab und das Ziel liegt trotzdem im dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jünger des Khaine find ich auch immer drollig wenn die versuchen sich zu heilen und erst zu spät merken, dass ihre heilzauber nur 50% wirkung haben und dazu auch noch schaden machen. Das gleiche gilt natürlich bei allen Heilern, nur, dass die anderen oft leichter gegenheilen können.


----------



## BIz (12. November 2008)

Mioga schrieb:


> hass gegner sind hingegen einzig und allein so genannte "dämätsch schamanen" oder "dämätsch zeloten" (will das grad nicht näher erleutern)



Klasse: Der sogenannte "Dämätsch Schamane" 

Lieblingsgegner: Alles was mir hinterher rennt (hexenjäger mit eingeschlossen)

Hassgegner: Meine Gruppenmitglieder die um heilung rufen aber den heilern nicht aushelfen wenn hinter ihm 3 man hinterher rennen


Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden..


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (13. November 2008)

BIz schrieb:


> Hassgegner: Meine Gruppenmitglieder die um heilung rufen aber den heilern nicht aushelfen wenn hinter ihm 3 man hinterher rennen


Deine Hassgegner hab ich auch noch ganz lieb...wenn diese in euren Reihen stehen. Die sind dann immer so schön schnell platt und meckern dann warscheinlich auch noch rum wegen mangelnder heilung, was das ganze noch leichter macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibts sowas auch bei uns auf Orderseite.


----------



## Woodspirit (13. November 2008)

Ich als Runenpriester kann da ein Liedchen von singen...Da gibt es die Feuermagier, die mitten im Zerg stehen, sich selbst 80% HP abziehen, und dann meckern, dass man den Schaden von gefühlten drölf Millionen Hexenkriegerinnen, Barbaren etc. nicht wegheilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich als Heiler mag natürlich keine Tanks und Hexenkriegerinnen. Sonst passt es eigentlich. Lieblingsgegner: Heilschamanen...da dauert ein 1on1 schon mal locker 10 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (16. November 2008)

Meine Klasse : Schwarzork
Lieblingsgegner : Alles was keine Schilde trägt und kein Sigmarpriester ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hassgegner : Im Prinzip kein echter ``Gegner`` aber Hass situiation und zwar wenn ich grade zB eine Flagge oder so einehme und grade den letzten gegner gemoscht habe rennt der rest des Kriegstrupps grade zur Festung weil da ein paar Ordler rumzanken... und zack grade als die Kollegen verschwunden sind und die HP sich langsam beginnen wieder aufzuladen kommt der nächste Mob aus grölenden Ordlern um die nächste Ecke gebogen...da steht auch dern och so Schwarzork nicht mehr lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dude_666 (16. November 2008)

Spiele nen Schwertmeister.
Lieblingsgegner: Natürlich alles was keine KI hat^^. Ansonsten Gnoblars und Snotlinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hassgegner: Diese kleinen scheiß Nurglinge xD


----------



## Gywn (16. November 2008)

Feuermagier 

Lieblingsgegner: Caster und Heiler die nicht abhauen

Hassgegner: Squigtreiber kann man nochnichtmal mit Feuerkäfig verhalten wie die anderen Melees


----------



## kekei (16. November 2008)

Ich spiele Jünger ....habe hier damals als ich noch kleiner war mal reingeschrieben und seit dem hat sich eine Menge verändert...

Lieblingsgegner: Maschinisten, Heiler (auch Sigmarpriester) und diese komischen Hochelfen mit Pfeil und Bogen(den Namen vergess ich immer :/)

Hassgegner: alles andere...


----------



## Menander (16. November 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin hauptberuflich Hexenjäger und meine Hobbies sind "die heilige Inquisition", "Hexenfeuer", "Ketzer jagen" und "foltern".
> Ich mag: Schamanen, Zauberer, Jünger des Khaine
> Ich mag nicht: *Zeloten* und alles plattentragende Volk


 Warum mag man als Hexenjäger kein Zeloten vor der Flinte? Check ich grad nicht, sind doch auch nur Futter.

Aber ich als Schamane hab noch nicht rausgefunden, was meine Lieblingsgegner sind, denn sobald die Bösen Schaden machen, ich mich mehr heile als alles andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Syane (16. November 2008)

Hi, Spiele ne Hexenjägerin... Lieblingsgegner sind eindeutig die Stoffträger.

Hassgegner ..hm eigentlich inkompetente Random grps.


----------



## Deadmage (16. November 2008)

Ich spiele Chaosbabar
Lieblingsgegner: Alles was kein Heiler ist ^^
Hassgegner:Heiler,Eisenbrecher


----------



## Stampeete (16. November 2008)

Feuermagier, Weisse Löwen und Eisenbrecher...
Wenn der Squigtreiba endlich gepatched wird dann werde ich mich an all denen rächen!


----------



## clickrush (16. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Hi, Spiele ne Hexenjägerin... Lieblingsgegner sind eindeutig die Stoffträger.
> 
> Hassgegner ..hm eigentlich inkompetente Random grps.



*deine gruppe ist nie dein gegner. wenn du so denkst, dann verschlechterst du das gruppenspiel langfristig.
*
ich treff immer wieder auf leute, die diese einstellung haben. wenn du in "inkompetenten Random grps." spielst, dann bist du genauso ein teil davon. nicht mehr und nicht weniger. herausragende leistungen kann man nur in abgesprochenen gruppen erbringen, und nicht etwa wenn man als random in eine randomruppe joint. deshalb empfehle ich dir: L2P (im sinne von: änder deine einstellung und spiel in stammgruppen oder lerne mit randomgruppen richtig umzugehen.)


----------



## Tetsuo82 (17. November 2008)

Ich persönlich spiele einen Feuerzauberer und bin daher immer auf der Jagd nach ein paar Zeloten
oder Hexenkriegerinnen. Nichts macht so viel Spaß wie ein paar Stoffies aus dem Spiel zu nehmen
und somit sein Team zu unterstützen. Wenn ich mich für eine Klasse entscheiden müsste würde ich
die Hexenkriegerin als mein Lieblinsziel auswählen.


----------



## zadros (17. November 2008)

Menander schrieb:


> Warum mag man als Hexenjäger kein Zeloten vor der Flinte? Check ich grad nicht, sind doch auch nur Futter.



Weil Hexenjäger dank sonem netten skill nur 1 schaden an uns machen und das relativ lange ... bis der buff aus läuft geben die meisten schon auf xD
Und weil wir Zeloten auf 40 mit entsprechender Ausrüstung an die 8000 Leben haben.


----------



## Astravall (17. November 2008)

Ich spiele Feuermagier.

Lieblingsgegner (ist wohl zuviel gesagt, aber Gegner gegen die man noch am meisten Chancen hat wäre wohl eher richtig. Die wissen sich auch zu wehren): Stoffträger, Squiggtreiber 

Hassgegner (weil ich meist Chancenlos bin ohne wirklich guten Heiler im Rücken und selbst dann harte Brocken sind): Hexenkriegerin (macht einfach so derbe Schaden), Tanks (bekommt man einfach net tot wenn die an einem dran hängen).

MfG Michael


----------



## Eckhexaule (17. November 2008)

meine Frau!
wenn sie gegen mich verliert ist sie beleidigt - gewinnt sie ist se auch beleidigt weil sie denkt ich hätte nicht richtig gespielt.


----------



## up1003 (17. November 2008)

Moin zusammen,

also als Healer hasse man jede Klassen. Aber gerade die Hexenjäger und Krieger die immer meinen, sie müssen ein morder DMG auf mich ausüben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ich habe mir das Leben ausgesucht.... *selber Schuld*


----------



## up1003 (17. November 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> meine Frau!
> wenn sie gegen mich verliert ist sie beleidigt - gewinnt sie ist se auch beleidigt weil sie denkt ich hätte nicht richtig gespielt.




Das ist aber blöd. solltest dir überlegen was anderes zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (17. November 2008)

Morschgrozz schrieb:


> Feuermagier, Weisse Löwen und Eisenbrecher...
> Wenn der Squigtreiba endlich gepatched wird dann werde ich mich an all denen rächen!



da bin ich ja mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Gywn:
hö? wo is das problem mit squiggis ? die brennen erste sahne einfach direkt dran stellen(nicht zwingend erforderlich, hier teilt er nur weniger schaden aus) , dicht-dotten, austrocknende hitze anwerfen...6 sekunden warten-fertig *Buncle Ens-heiß auf squiggi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Lucinia (17. November 2008)

klasse maschinist
lieblingsgegner: squiqtreiber (wenn i was killen will)
eigentliche lieblingsgegner tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (verlier i zwar meist aber freu mich jedes mal wen ich ihn 2h (stark übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stampeete (17. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich allerdings auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Im Moment ist es im Szenario einfach nur grausam für nen Squigtreiba,
es sei denn man hat genügend heiler im Rücken oder hat genug LVL vorsprung.


----------



## Wuzaer (17. November 2008)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is ja schon bald soweit mit dem 1.05 patch wenn ich mich nich irre,
egal ihr brennt bestimmt trotzdem genauso toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuazer


----------



## Astravall (17. November 2008)

Morschgrozz schrieb:


> Ich allerdings auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja is ja auch kein Wunder ... ich sehe immer Squigtreiber die dieses Hornsquig immer machen ... warum blos? Ich glaube das gibt 10% mehr Bogenreichweite und kickt den gegner eh nur ausser Reichweite. Warum nehmen die nicht dieses Gassquig? Das gibt +100% Rüstung für den Squigtreiber als Bonus ...  und warum geb ich als Ordungspieler eigentlich den Destros Tipps O_o ... ich sollte besser die Klappe halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja egal ... mir fiehle die Wahl zwischen 5% mehr Kritchance, 10% Bogenreichweite oder 100% mehr Rüstung wahrlich nicht schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Wuzaer (17. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Naja egal ... mir fiehle die Wahl zwischen 5% mehr Kritchance, 10% Bogenreichweite oder 100% mehr Rüstung wahrlich nicht schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jup, crit - was sonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...zumindest wenn ichs mir aussuchen könnt !

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Donnerbalken (17. November 2008)

Spiele einen LvL 28 Magus auf dem Pfad des Wandels:

Lieblingsopfer: Maschinisten, Feuerzaubere, Erzmagier, Runenpriester, Siegmar Priester.
Hassklassen: Eisenbrecher, Schwertmeister und Weißer Löwe die kicken einen immer übers halbe Scenario.
Hexenjäger und Schattenkrieger sind son Mittelding mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man so nach dem Motto: Wer Critet öfter.

Oft wird man als Magus leicht unterschätzt das ist ein großer vorteil. Denken alle " uiii stoffi der geht schnell down " aber das ich gebufft 1300 Rüssi hab wissen die meisten nich. =P 
:-)


----------



## Volkano (17. November 2008)

Spiele einen Magus und ich bombe alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Wuzaer (17. November 2008)

Donnerbalken schrieb:


> Lieblingsopfer: Maschinisten, Feuerzaubere, Erzmagier, Runenpriester, Siegmar Priester.
> Hassklassen: Eisenbrecher, Schwertmeister und Weißer Löwe die kicken einen immer übers halbe Scenario.
> Hexenjäger und Schattenkrieger sind son Mittelding mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man so nach dem Motto: Wer Critet öfter.



Davon ausgehend das der hexenjäger nicht lvl 19 ist und du 31 bist - no chance für dich.

mit heal backup und auf range, jup da wärs n mittelding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (2 on 1)

greetz,
ein skeptischer Wuzaer


----------



## Stampeete (17. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Tja is ja auch kein Wunder ... ich sehe immer Squigtreiber die dieses Hornsquig immer machen ... warum blos? Ich glaube das gibt 10% mehr Bogenreichweite und kickt den gegner eh nur ausser Reichweite. Warum nehmen die nicht dieses Gassquig? Das gibt +100% Rüstung für den Squigtreiber als Bonus ...  und warum geb ich als Ordungspieler eigentlich den Destros Tipps O_o ... ich sollte besser die Klappe halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann ich was dafür wenn andere zu doof sind? Und um auf das Thema Squig abzudriften: 
1. wenn du Ordnung spielst dann gib nicht deinen Senf dazu
2. gibt es nunmal Phasen in denen man keinen Gasssquig beschwören kann weil der grade getötet wurde
also 3. muss man sich dann einen der anderen 3 aussuchen.

Jedenfalls ist der Treiba einfach zu schwach, und das hat Mythic erkannt und ändert ihn sehr stark ab,
was man an den Patchnotes sieht!

Und ich mag einfach keine Feuerzauberer (Nicht persönlich nehmen), und hoffe das ich nach dem Patch mehr ausrichten werde! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzaer (17. November 2008)

Morschgrozz schrieb:


> Und ich mag einfach keine Feuerzauberer (Nicht persönlich nehmen), und hoffe das ich nach dem Patch mehr ausrichten werde!



*geht heulen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pfff was hast du denn gegen uns >.< ? hä hä hääää ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Neradox (17. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> *geht heulen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielleicht dass es euch wie Sand am Meer gibt und ihr fetten DMG macht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (17. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> Jup, crit - was sonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was dir nicht lange etwas bringt, denn dein pet ist nur level 28 wenn du nicht auf pfad des schnell'n schieß'ns skillst sondern auf den fernkampf dmg baum:
pfad des doll'n schieß'ns - da ist halt der hornsquig mit drin :-)


----------



## Wuzaer (17. November 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Vielleicht dass es euch wie Sand am Meer gibt und ihr fetten DMG macht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im t3 gibts von meiner einer sorte immer max 3 , meistens exactly 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da gibbet ja mehr chosen oder chaosbarbs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dämäge.... kla me > ur mom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nene spaß beiseite, hast recht - machen schicken schaden die süßen <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komisch ich hab nix gegen die strapsn elfchen und die killen mich in jedem 1 on 1 wenn sie opener haben o_O. 
vllt nehm ich ein SPIEL nich so ernst xD ?

@ Zadros: nene du hast das nich verstanden wenn ICH ( BW) mich entscheiden müsste XDD
btw vote 4 squigs für alle als pet !

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Helevorn (17. November 2008)

Meine Klasse: Magus

Lieblingsgegner: alle die auf einem Haufen stehen und nicht mich focusen
Hassgegner: alle die nicht auf einem Haufen stehen und mich focusen

Magus ist weder eine Anti-Klasse noch hat er eine


----------



## Skullzigg (17. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> Ich wollte mal frage welche klasse ihr spielt und welche klasse
> da euer Lieblingsgegner und eure Hassgegner sind?
> Also ich spiele den weißen löwen und meine lieblingsgegner sind Squiqtreiber und
> ...



ich spiele einen schamanen und meine lieblingsgegner sind feuerzauberer und hassgegner sigmarpriester,hexenjäger.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (17. November 2008)

Wuzaer schrieb:


> im t3 gibts von meiner einer sorte immer max 3 , meistens exactly 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kla nimmst dus nicht ernst spielst ja BW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich mag eig alles bekomm auch heiler gut down nur nervig wenn du BWs immer weglaufen xD


----------



## Exo1337 (17. November 2008)

Also ich bin ein Auserkorener und meine Hass-Gegner sind eindeutig Ratten! 

Aber meine Lieblingsgegner sind Hexenjäger, die immer versuchen durch meine Platte zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bladirus (17. November 2008)

Klasse: Zauberer
Lieblingsgegner: Keine
Hass-Gegner: Mich töten eh alle.

so far...

MFG Asoth der verzweifelnde Zauberer


----------



## deccpqcc (17. November 2008)

hass-gegner: alle die kindisch herumhüpfen.
wir sind hier bei warhammer, nicht bei pacman.


----------

